# How to appeal for a false traffic fine



## AmalAntony (Apr 10, 2015)

Hello guys!
im new on this forum ive always used to surf through this website...now finally i had to sign up and join the forum to discuss about this. I need help cause im young and i dont know much about the system that works here.
Well yesterday while i was going to college i got fined for not wearing a seat belt by a cop who was on the other side in the slow lane who was standing in a bus stop. I guess he did not see my seat belt. my car makes a big siren if i dont wear seatbelt and its impossible to drive without seatbelt. Its the cops carelessness he was an old man. Why should i pay for something i have not done wrong? I got 400 dh fine and 4 black points!! i cant believe this! theres no black points even for speeding!! and the worst part is i was wearing the seat belt and i got fined. Its ridiculous...its not about the money but i feel so mentally disturbed and sad for getting a fine for something i did not do.

Now how do i appeal against this!! i need help i need justice. This is not fair. This means that he can just fine any one on the road just like that. Anyone please reply...a reply would atleast consolidate me....

Cheers
Amal


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
You had your chance to appeal at the roadside.
If that has already failed and the fine has been issued - then there is probably more chance of weeing in the Queen of Englands handbag than getting it cancelled!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## AmalAntony (Apr 10, 2015)

But i didnt know he was giving me a fine he didnt tell me anything he didnt even see me..i was in the fast lane and he was in the well the bus stop next to the slow lane...So youre telling me theres no chance to fight for this?
But literally my car makes a big alarm if i drive with out putting seat belt. I can show that. 
this is so heart breaking...


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

You appear to be a bit mentally disturbed indeed. I'm not sure what car you drive, but it makes a big siren? lol

Go to the police station. Tell them your story and the fact that your car makes a siren. Let them hear the siren and hope for the best. Maybe they can tell you where best you can appeal in this case... The problem in these situations is that it is your word against the police officer that gave you the fine. So, they'll be more than likely to ignore your story and believe the police officer.

Having said that, I understand your frustration, when you go to the police office (or wherever you decide to go in the end), don't describe the officer as being 'old' and things like that. I find it quite disrespectful to be quite honest and it will definitely not work in your favor.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

AmalAntony said:


> i feel so mentally disturbed and sad for getting a fine for something i did not do.


I think there's a definite case here to sue the police for a few million dirhams due to the mental anguish and stress you've been put under through the policeman's reckless decisions.

I would go see a personal injury no win/no fee lawyer and take them for every fil they deserve.


----------



## AmalAntony (Apr 10, 2015)

Sorry i did not mean that. I was just being open to you guys...
my car is a renault koleos it doesnt literally make siren noise but it makes an alarm which starts in a low voice and raises to an annoying alarm real quick. It wont let me drive without wearing a seat belt and like always safety first.
Has anyone ever got a seat belt fine even after wearing one?
im thinking of going to the traffic dept near terminal 2 metro station on this Monday or Sunday.... I already feel helpless and its of no use....


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

AmalAntony said:


> Sorry i did not mean that. I was just being open to you guys...
> my car is a renault koleos it doesnt literally make siren noise but it makes an alarm which starts in a low voice and raises to an annoying alarm real quick. It wont let me drive without wearing a seat belt and like always safety first.
> Has anyone ever got a seat belt fine even after wearing one?
> im thinking of going to the traffic dept near terminal 2 metro station on this Monday or Sunday.... I already feel helpless and its of no use....


Hi,
You can easily stop the alarm noise by simply connecting the seatbelt and then sitting on top of it - so if you tell the police that your car has a seatbelt alarm, they could easily say that you do this (like many people do that live here).
As you know, in this culture - losing face is everything - so if you accuse a policeman of making a mistake - it will very difficult for them to admit, without losing face.
Just put it down to experience and get stronger tinted windows (mine has 40% - so you cant see inside from the kerb).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

I had a friend who appealed for a (parking on pavement) ticket, and since he never does that it actually got canceled. The same friend tried to appeal for another offense he didn't commit either but was asked to go to court and face the policeman who fined him, then both has to swear.....etc, a very long and complicated pathway he just ignored.

So I believe it's a case by case issue. I just hope you don't mention anything about your broken heart and mental disturbance when you appeal.


----------



## AmalAntony (Apr 10, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> You can easily stop the alarm noise by simply connecting the seatbelt and then sitting on top of it - so if you tell the police that your car has a seatbelt alarm, they could easily say that you do this (like many people do that live here).
> As you know, in this culture - losing face is everything - so if you accuse a policeman of making a mistake - it will very difficult for them to admit, without losing face.
> Just put it down to experience and get stronger tinted windows (mine has 40% - so you cant see inside from the kerb).
> ...



Wow, being honest is of no use it seems! well i think now its pretty sure its a 99% no chance for me so i guess il just pay the fine later on....i heard there's one day every year where they give 50% discount on fines. I exactly don't know when it happens i guess during Ramadan. Does anyone know about that ?

btw Steve, 40% tint? isn't that illegal too? i don't want to get hefty fines again 
im hearing alot about tinting fines going on all around the emirate.
30% is the max you can put i guess my car is tinted but pretty clear visibility is there and the glass was half down.
Anyways i was also thinking of tinting my car a 50% tint but i thought thats illegal :l
if someone could enlighten me on it, that would be nice

Cheers 
Amal


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

AmalAntony said:


> Wow, being honest is of no use it seems! well i think now its pretty sure its a 99% no chance for me so i guess il just pay the fine later on....i heard there's one day every year where they give 50% discount on fines. I exactly don't know when it happens i guess during Ramadan. Does anyone know about that ?
> 
> btw Steve, 40% tint? isn't that illegal too? i don't want to get hefty fines again
> im hearing alot about tinting fines going on all around the emirate.
> ...


Hi,
The maximum legal tint is 30% but only gets properly checked at the annual inspection.
We bought the car new - so does not get inspected until 3 years old.
Side windows at 40% is fine and you can see well at night - would not personally be happy tinting more than 40% though.
It is the windscreens that really should not be tinted and most fines come from this - i have seen some low registration number cars where all the glass seems to be more than 60% tinted and it impossible to see who is in the car!
Dubai has not given any fine discounts for the past two Ramadans - but it is always possible that this could be the year they do!
Dont forget - you need to pay outstanding fines at the annual car licence renewal (ours is in May - so would need to pay fines before Ramadan!).
Cheers
Steve


----------

